# What age are furries?



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

What Age are you? I am wondering how many are around my age. *casts vote for 15 almost 16*


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 8, 2008)

18


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently turned 15 and a half yesterday. ^^


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm 19. 

God I feel old.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Dec 8, 2008)

20. I feel old.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshiYoshi said:


> I recently turned 15 and a half yesterday. ^^



sweet i turn 16 a week from tomorrow XD


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm 19.
> 
> God I feel old.



Bitch please, I'm 25 going on 26 on the 14th.  I WISH I was 19.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Bitch please, I'm 25 going on 26 on the 14th.  I WISH I was 19.



I wish i was 19 too =P


----------



## Uro (Dec 8, 2008)

20 going on 21. Can I just freeze my age then plz?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Bitch please, I'm 25 going on 26 on the 14th. I WISH I was 19.


 
Lol, no. I can't even imagine being 25. 

Age is something I never coped with well.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Just turned 18.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

Uro said:


> 20 going on 21. Can I just freeze my age then plz?




lol I wish I could fast forward...


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 8, 2008)

19


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> sweet i turn 16 a week from tomorrow XD


Nice. Here's an early birthday cake. *pulls out a birthday cake*
I think I'm youngest here.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshiYoshi said:


> Nice. Here's an early birthday cake. *pulls out a birthday cake*
> I think I'm youngest here.



Thanks! I thought I was the youngest on the whole site until now...


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> Thanks! I thought I was the youngest on the whole site until now...


Heh. I don't turn 16 'til June.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 8, 2008)

Will be 20 soon. :3


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 8, 2008)

18-21 are golden, but I'd rather keep my age than regress. If anything I would just like to keep physical perks I had when I was 18 (e.g. robust immune system, metabolism, resilience, but not the youthful appearance).


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, no. I can't even imagine being 25.
> 
> Age is something I never coped with well.



I'm a third of the way through the average male lifespan in this country, I'm at the peak of... well, just about everything physically and it's not likely to get any better from here on out, I'm feeling WAY behind on just about everything...  Seriously, to hell with aging.  It sucks.  Cherish your younger years, 16 year olds.  You'll miss them later, to be sure.


----------



## Corto (Dec 8, 2008)

Eighteen and life you got it, eighteen and life you know;
Your crime is time and it's eighteen and life to go.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

18...friends say I act like I'm 25


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, let's of think this way. Least you get cards and friends say hi. Plus you can get cake...'lest the cake is a lie.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> 18...friends say I act like I'm 25


I actually thought the same about you to.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 8, 2008)

Once again, this poll shall arise. And I feel sorry for _some_ of the older furs.


----------



## Uro (Dec 8, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> lol I wish I could fast forward...




No you don't. Alcohol flows like water to everyone in college.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I actually thought the same about you to.


*sits in the corner*...T3T ima old man before my final days...and damn keyboard...every time I press 9 time to time...it pops up 8...I'm 19...I got one more year of my teen years


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

18


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

Uro said:


> No you don't. Alcohol flows like water to everyone in college.



I hope not to do that. I am in my schools SADD (students against destructive desicions) chapter. so i hope i wont get into alchol yet.... but you never know lol


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 8, 2008)

Ooookay....aparantly i'm the ONLY ONE between 26 and 36 so far (29).

Hellooo?  Where are the peeps from the '70's?!


----------



## Corto (Dec 8, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> 18...friends say I act like I'm 25



What do 25 years old people act like? This is a completely honest question.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Ooookay....aparantly i'm the ONLY ONE between 26 and 36 so far (29).
> 
> Hellooo?  Where are the peeps from the '70's?!



I wish I was from the 70's I love that music. haha


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm a third of the way through the average male lifespan in this country, I'm at the peak of... well, just about everything physically and it's not likely to get any better from here on out, I'm feeling WAY behind on just about everything... Seriously, to hell with aging. It sucks. Cherish your younger years, 16 year olds. You'll miss them later, to be sure.


 
Old man.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *sits in the corner*...T3T ima old man before my final days...and damn keyboard...every time I press 9 time to time...it pops up 8...I'm 19...I got one more year of my teen years


Oh, I see. That would make you older then me. Make the most out of that last teen year cause its the last one your going to get. :/


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 8, 2008)

Corto said:


> What do 25 years old people act like? This is a completely honest question.



A sightly more mature and worldly 21 year old. Not quite a full blown, responsible adult and not quite a jejune rapscallion.


----------



## Corto (Dec 8, 2008)

Now what's the fun in that, then?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 8, 2008)

I ish 22.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 8, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> I wish I was from the 70's I love that music. haha



Not disco, I hope *L*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

Corto said:


> What do 25 years old people act like? This is a completely honest question.


dunno...but now I have a patch of gray hair...T3T the signs I'ma old man stuck in a young'uns body


----------



## Qoph (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty much what I expected it to look like... (I'm 17)


----------



## embriel (Dec 8, 2008)

The real question should be what age did you get into the fandom rather than your present age.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

embriel said:


> The real question should be what age did you get into the fandom rather than your present age.


14 then


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 8, 2008)

embriel said:


> The real question should be what age did you get into the fandom rather than your present age.



<.-.<  22.  But I've been a "Furry" longer than that.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm 16.


----------



## Laze (Dec 8, 2008)

23.

A rather nice, generic age to be I suppose.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

21.  I'm kind of content with this stage of life.  I wish I could go back to being less self-reliant, but let's face it, the teenage years suck.

Okay, I can stop aging now, I'm good.  o.o


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 8, 2008)

I are 13. >.>;


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Okay, I can stop aging now, I'm good.  o.o



The user's manual said there was a toggle switch for aging somewhere, but damn if I can find it.  Maybe it's behind the thyroid gland...


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, so Im old.  My kids once told me that I was so old when god said let there be light, I hit the switch for him.


I may be aging but I refuse to grow old or up for that matter.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

@_@ omg the patch of gray hair grew TwT I'm probably some clone of a person


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> @_@ omg the patch of gray hair grew TwT


 
Could be worse. A lot worse.

Personally, I wouldn't mind having a head of silvery hair by the time I reach my later years. But looking at the many other men in my family who have either totally lost, or are starting to lose their hair makes me want to sniffle a little ._.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

Laze said:


> Could be worse. A lot worse.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't mind having a head of silvery hair by the time I reach my later years. But looking at the many other men in my family who have either totally lost, or are starting to lose their hair makes me want to sniffle a little ._.


my friends say my fursona cursed me since he has Grey hair as his natural Mane color, In which turn when I was growing up I had a small patch of gray which is why I choosed Grey as his mane color.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

Nylak said:


> let's face it, the teenage years suck.



Amen. ;-)
I'm 25, turning 26 in march. *sigh* If people say they are/feel old at the age of 20, what the hell am I then?


----------



## nurematsu (Dec 9, 2008)

20, going on 21. I don't quite see the big deal about growing old, but I guess that's just me being naive.


----------



## Magica (Dec 9, 2008)

24


----------



## Snack (Dec 9, 2008)

16. I grew up on Disney and anime... :3


----------



## Shockey Rai (Dec 9, 2008)

19,


----------



## Kajet (Dec 9, 2008)

25... I think... I dunno I'm not asked that on a daily basis.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 9, 2008)

15, going on 16 at the end of July.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

18 going on 80.

Here, look at The Furry Sociological Survey


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 17.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm 25 going on 26 on the 14th.


Heh, and here I was thinking you were like 18.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I wish I was 17 again. Underage drink was fun.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I wish I was 17 again. Underage drink was fun.



Ah yes, 17 .... I can barely remember it ... xD
Although it wasn't underage in my case since we may drink beer here at the age of 16. :B


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Eugh, don't like beer. Gimme rum any day :3 Like your avatar btw.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

*passes a bottle of rum* here you go pal. And thank you btw little bugger. ;-)


----------



## MayDay (Dec 9, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> Ok, so Im old.  My kids once told me that I was so old when god said let there be light, I hit the switch for him.



LOL XD I'm putting this on my signature^^




Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Cherish your younger years, 16 year olds.  You'll miss them later, to be sure.


 Oh I will. *Smokes more weed


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive been mistaken for a 16 year old in real life and some people on the net thought I was 20. So there is a two year difference both ways.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 9, 2008)

im 16 =3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

18 here


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Amen. ;-)
> I'm 25, turning 26 in march. *sigh* If people say they are/feel old at the age of 20, what the hell am I then?



Ancient.


----------



## Arc (Dec 9, 2008)

I am timeless..nah, actually my age is a fateful number.
O discordia!



Spoiler



19


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Arc said:


> I am timeless..nah, actually my age is a fateful number.
> O discordia!
> 
> 
> ...


 ;o Arc is 19? I thought you was 20.


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Just turned 18.



Why hello there.

I'm 21. Been mistaken for 11 =D


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 9, 2008)

19 going on 20.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2008)

Arc said:


> I am timeless..nah, actually my age is a fateful number.
> O discordia!
> 
> 
> ...



*counts the sticks*  Oh shi- 19!



Huey said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> I'm 21. Been mistaken for 11 =D



I'd believe it.  *coughs*  Adorable cat is adorable.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> I'm 21. Been mistaken for 11 =D


 ;o Wow.. I though you was younge. But thats a good thing! :3 It's becuase your too cute.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 18. I'll be 19 in January.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 14.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 18 going on 80.
> 
> Here, look at The Furry Sociological Survey


 
Ah, a fellow UK fur who's 18, i knew there must be more.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> I'm 21. Been mistaken for 11 =D


 
Your avatar is misleading. It also leads us to believe you have a hat fetish.



Runeaddyste said:


> Ah, a fellow UK fur who's 18, i knew there must be more.


 
There are loads :3 Hi there :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> Ah, a fellow UK fur who's 18, i knew there must be more.


 Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Meeeeeeeeeee


 

Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


 YES MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 9, 2008)

Furries are quite young as I can see. 

I'm 19 and I'll be 20 in May.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Furries are quite young as I can see.
> 
> I'm 19 and I'll be 20 in May.


 

a few of us grey muzzles around.  you  remember us, the original furries who spent lots of coin at conventions, on artwork. suits........you know the ones who took all the flack so that the community could survive.


But, in fairness, the flack still comes, and I have to say that not only am I happy to see our furry pups fairing very well, I am impressed at the continuted support for this community by the pups.  

***bows to all the pups and yearlings who take the flack and keep coming back strong****


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

16, 17 in 2 months ^_^


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ancient.



Thanks alot ....


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2008)

33 here.  There was a post done a while back that broke it down into quite a few groups, can't seem to find it though.

In short, 90% of the fandom is in the 15 to 24 area, with fewer and fewer old fogies the higher up ya go.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's the link to the original age thread in "The Den" http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=17124&highlight=older

I'm 41; next year I achieve the answer to life, the universe and everything.  I may be growing older, but I refuse to grow up.

And for those that would think me ancient....I may not feel like a 21-year old after a day at the range/paintball/fencing/binging.....but the life experience, unlimited earning potential and the disposable income certainly make up for a few aches and pains. Life is too short to drink cheap rum.  :twisted:

Its life, nobody gets out alive.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I'm 14.


so the second Oriental Draolf is 14 XD
young pup


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 9, 2008)

6 months to go until 19...halfway though...


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 9, 2008)

15 here, 16 in March


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Twenty.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome back DMA :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

\m/  Thanks for the awesome thread, yo.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> \m/  Thanks for the awesome thread, yo.



It wasn't THAT good, really...

Welcome back.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It wasn't THAT good, really...
> 
> Welcome back.


*slap* YES.. IT.. WAS.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> *slap* YES.. IT.. WAS.



^ This. It was about him, how could in not have been awesome?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome back, David. 
And for some reason ... I don't feel so old anymore ... *dances*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol, how old/young are you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2008)

It's wasn't funny really.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

Twenty. I feel old, I miss being young enough to get away with things.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm sure if you ask mrredfox, he'd let you get away with anything with him. He's not in the best of positions to disagree *g*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

im still waiting for you to take off this chastity belt and hand cuffs >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Teh cuffs are off, but you're not allowed to touch yourself until the new year...Of 2062


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Teh cuffs are off, but you're not allowed to touch yourself until the new year...Of 2062



ha i would be dead by then. wait...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Dawned on you has it? :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

The value of Youth


----------



## bozzles (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 16.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

You got your whole life ahead of you! :3


----------



## Willis Ax (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 17. I feel I'm getting too close to adulthood.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Willis Ax said:


> I'm 17. I feel I'm getting too close to adulthood.


i dont think ill ever feel like an adult, to be honest.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Who says you have to grow up? I'm still like a child.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 9, 2008)

embriel said:


> The real question should be what age did you get into the fandom rather than your present age.



No I meant what I said.  I was curios to see around what age groups are most furries interacting with other furries =)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

18


----------



## Kijhavoz (Dec 9, 2008)

22

Blah thats not old.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 9, 2008)

I feel bad about choosing the 14-18 age group. I really don't fit in with most people around that age =/ Oh wells, I'll be out of it in less then 15 months =3


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 9, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Ah yes, 17 .... I can barely remember it ... xD
> Although it wasn't underage in my case since we may drink beer here at the age of 16. :B



Hehe, we are true Germans. I started drinking beer when I was 16. Gee, when your government puts up that law, you gotta use it! *cranks open two beers* ^^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm 19.
> 
> God I feel old.



32, I feel even older


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 9, 2008)

16, 2 months and 25/26 days. In 5 days it will be 16 and 3 months. Gah, that's fairly sad that I _actually_ just worked that out. _I'm on holiday! I'm not supposed to do Math!_


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 9, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> so the second Oriental Draolf is 14 XD
> young pup


 
Yup


----------



## Jax (Dec 9, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Here's the link to the original age thread in "The Den" http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=17124&highlight=older
> 
> I'm 41; next year I achieve the answer to life, the universe and everything.  I may be growing older, but I refuse to grow up.
> 
> ...



Ah my hero! 
56 going on 26. Even my avatar looks old! But I am still fast..and naturally furry! A sip of the Pampero if you would sir.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> 32, I feel even older


As you should.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> 32, I feel even older



/me points and laughs at all the people that are older than him!

/me looks at the calendar.

/me cries.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Yup


well i'm the other Oriental Draolf that I know of on this forum, though I change the species name to Dragnid


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 9, 2008)

Ashyen: 20 here...

Anise: Oh, god, we're getting old... *feels wrinkles setting in* XP


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 9, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well i'm the other Oriental Draolf that I know of on this forum, though I change the species name to Dragnid


 
Heh


----------



## Monak (Dec 9, 2008)

21 going on 45 *looks at crows feet , dark circles , and hair line*  Stress is so bad for you.  Live life to the fullest , and try not to worry about every little thing.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

I am 14, still a while until 15


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

Just turned 21.
Har har har, luvin' the 20's.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 30, 2008)

17, counting down...must turn 18....must be able to meet hot chicks on craigslist.....


----------



## bozzles (Dec 30, 2008)

Stiiiiilll 16...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

7 months till i'm 20...I been been legal but abstaining


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am 19! Yay for being a old person!


----------



## Yaxerins (Dec 30, 2008)

18


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like a large majority are in their teens.


----------



## Kayote (Dec 30, 2008)

Nineteen.


----------



## NornHound (Dec 30, 2008)

21!


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

I just turned 24. As soon as I turn 25, I'll start calling myself a gray-muzzle


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 30, 2008)

26, going 27 next April.


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Dec 30, 2008)

Although I'm 16, it seems I act more mature than most people my age. There's still time for me to savor youth, but true adulthood creeps closer every day.  D=


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

30 , so who's old now?


----------



## psion (Dec 30, 2008)

Twenty-two.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 30, 2008)

Defiant said:


> 30 , so who's old now?


I just decided that I'm 31.

BEAT THAT.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 31, 2008)

Defiant said:


> 30 , so who's old now?



Your mother


----------



## Jahd (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm 26....HOLY CATFISH I'M OLD.

Seriously...does anyone else remember Smurfs, Bravestarr and Jem? How about Dinoriders? Anyone? No? Thought not.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 31, 2008)

15...

Woo!

I'm not old!


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 31, 2008)

mrchris said:


> 26, going 27 next April.



Lies, it's not 27, but 12.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2008)

Generally twice the age they claim to be, in rare cases half :V .


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 31, 2008)

18, 19 in Feb!

Seem to be right in the age range with most of the voters, too.

Actually, I lied. I'm 1.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 31, 2008)

18, 19 in august.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 31, 2008)

Currently 19.


----------



## kashaki (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a Eighteen!


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 1, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> What Age are you? I am wondering how many are around my age. *casts vote for 15 almost 16*



I second this age =P


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 1, 2009)

19. Less than six months until I'm old. =_=


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 1, 2009)

17

but that doesn't mean i haven't learn to appreciate woman XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

17. And still a sex goddess.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> 17. And still a sex goddess.



Too sexy for her hat, too sexy for her shirt, too sexy for her age...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Too sexy for her hat, too sexy for her shirt, too sexy for her age...


The feds love me.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

I am 32 years old myself.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 1, 2009)

16!


----------



## Equium (Jan 1, 2009)

Healthily 21.


----------



## Jack (Jan 1, 2009)

16.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

15. IMA GETTIN MAH LISCENCE NEXT MONTH!


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 1, 2009)

20. It makes me feel like a total creeper to know half of you are younger then me.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 1, 2009)

Jax said:


> A sip of the Pampero if you would sir.




Heh!  *passes Jax a goldfish bowl- sized snifter full of Black Seal*



Greyscale said:


> 20. It makes me feel like a total creeper to know half of you are younger then me.



Why?  Sounds like you need night of clubbing, binging and.....paintball.  Maybe a LAN party too.

The kids are alright.  And there's quite a few "Grey muzzles" here too.  Revel in your older age, wallow in the life experience.  Share.  Grow older Greyscale, but never, ever grow up.

Third star to the right, and straight on until morning.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

I am but Fifteen years in age.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Why?  Sounds like you need night of clubbing, binging and.....paintball.  Maybe a LAN party too.
> 
> The kids are alright.  And there's quite a few "Grey muzzles" here too.  Revel in your older age, wallow in the life experience.  Share.  Grow older Greyscale, but never, ever grow up.
> 
> Third star to the right, and straight on until morning.



Hence going back to college in the Spring... hopefully...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol 22, honestly my age means nothing  to me, I get along better with miserable old people then I do with people my own  age. I think my personality will suit me better in fifty years or so :V .


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 2, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Hence going back to college in the Spring... hopefully...



Good on ya' mate!  If I ever went back (and its been a while) I'd talk to way more strangers on the quadrangle.  That odd freak with the dreads might just be a friend for life.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Good on ya' mate!  If I ever went back (and its been a while) I'd talk to way more strangers on the quadrangle.  That odd freak with the dreads might just be a friend for life.



Yeah, and this time I won't be going to a small college in the middle of fucking nowhere filled with rednecks. Should be fun.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 2, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> The feds love me.



All abord the party van.

But don't worry, you can always say it was raep.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 2, 2009)

*nineteen*


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 2, 2009)

szopaw said:


> All abord the party van.
> 
> But don't worry, you can always say it was raep.



It wasn't my fault your honor, Shenzi raped me D: .


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

gonna be 20...in 7 months -_- *checks calender* thus in 2 years my mate will be legal when she turn 18...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 2, 2009)

19, but I still feel 17 sometimes


----------



## Thatch (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It wasn't my fault your honor, Shenzi raped me D: .



Your honour, she's too young to.... Yes, she is a hye... No! Your hounour, that means nothing D8


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jan 2, 2009)

Will be 21 the day after FF. Good times.


----------



## AutumnDragon (Jan 3, 2009)

I want to click 13 but in ONE MONTH from when I post this (Febuary 3rd).
I SHALL BE 14 :0
But the 0-13 category is lacking in clicks P: *ponders*


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 3, 2009)

AutumnDragon said:


> I want to click 13 but in ONE MONTH from when I post this (Febuary 3rd).
> I SHALL BE 14 :0
> But the 0-13 category is lacking in clicks P: *ponders*



Lol FBI agent  .


----------



## bozzles (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm 0 guys.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

Where ma' 14 year olds at?

/pedophilic


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2009)

Newfurs own the poll :3


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll just say I'm under 25.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

16 here, 17 in April.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Where ma' 14 year olds at?
> 
> /pedophilic



yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> 16 here, 17 in April.


Haha, I beat you by 3 months. I just love new years.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Haha, I beat you by 3 months. I just love new years.



Congrats?


----------



## moogle (Jan 3, 2009)

ima 16 XD


----------



## bozzles (Jan 3, 2009)

16...


----------



## iamflak (Mar 29, 2009)

*9. It's true.*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 29, 2009)

23.  D:


----------



## RoscoTL (Mar 29, 2009)

22, now if I can only find a fem-mate of same age. That would be great.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

would say im feeling a bit greyer with all these pups around, but then just past the 2nd star to the right and I can see the edge of morning coming.

NEVER grow up, and NEVER let age matter.


----------



## Revy (Mar 30, 2009)

19 going on 20 in a month or so, gettin old v.v


----------



## Shatter (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm 20.

This thread makes me feel old.

*Burns the 16 year olds*


----------



## alicewater (Mar 30, 2009)

22 right here!


----------



## Seas (Mar 30, 2009)

21 I am.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 30, 2009)

21, but everyone here is younger than I expected.


----------



## Infexis (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm 13, turns 14 in September =3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2009)

18 and a half here.


----------



## bannik (Mar 30, 2009)

...I'm 22. I don't really miss being younger. I'm much happier now on my own.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 30, 2009)

21


----------



## WarMocK (Mar 30, 2009)

Turned 26 a week ago.
*looking at the poll*



I feel so OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!! D;


----------



## BigBadDragon (Mar 30, 2009)

ill be 21 this august . Apparently people make a big deal of being 21. to be honest in the UK, i dont think it really makes me legal to do anything new. I can already drink, drive (not at the same time ofcourse) and legally look at pornography  why would i want anything else in life XD


----------



## The Wave (Mar 30, 2009)

18 in a month.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 30, 2009)

19


----------



## Doubler (Mar 30, 2009)

22, since this month.


----------



## Shatter (Mar 30, 2009)

BigBadDragon said:


> ill be 21 this august . Apparently people make a big deal of being 21. to be honest in the UK, i dont think it really makes me legal to do anything new. I can already drink, drive (not at the same time ofcourse) and legally look at pornography  why would i want anything else in life XD



You can drive a van.

I'll be 21 in August too!


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 30, 2009)

19  I'd like to stay here forever (minus university everyday)


----------



## Kanin (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be 16 in August, then I can ge my licence, if I even get around to getting my permit that is.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm still 22, I obviously fucked up when entering my birthday on here.

"Please contact the Administrator if your date of birth has changed."

lol


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm 17.5 and I can't wait to get out of my house!! Only 1.25 years!!!


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm 17 x3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, since I gave up my last thread. I'm 20 yrs old, to let you know.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 30, 2009)

xXWidowerXx said:


> I'm 17 x3


17x3=51?


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 30, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> 17x3=51?


 


ForestFox91 said:


> I'm 17.5 and I can't wait to get out of my house!! Only 1.25 years!!!


 
:C

Yeah, well, I don't know wtf 17.5xIcan'twaittogetoutofmyhouse!^Only1.25years! equals. 

XD


----------



## Nylak (Mar 30, 2009)

Who the hell necro'd this?  D<


----------

